# قولها خمس مراااااااااااات



## twety (8 سبتمبر 2007)

قولها خمس مرات بسرعه 
شـرشـفـنا مع شـريف وشرشف شـريف زى شـرشـفـنا
خشبت الحبـس حبـست خمـس خشـبات وخشـبه
قمـيص نفيسه نشـف
ذبحنا بقرتـنا وذبحوا بقـرة بارقبه طلعت مرقة بقرتـنا
احسن من مرقة بقـرة بارقبه
خمـيس خمش خشم حبش وحبش خمش خشم خمـيس
خـيـط حـرير على حـيـط خلـيل
بطتكم بطت بطن بطتـنا وبطتـنا تقـدر تبط بطن بطتكم لان بطتكم بطت بطن بطتـنا
شـفـتـك شـفـتـنـي ما شـفـتـك شـفـتـنــي
حــوش خمـيـس خــوش حــوش
دبـاب ما فـرملـنا به ودبـاب فرملـنا به
عـطـوني غـداي وغـطـو غـداء عـطـيـه
لوري ورا لوري
اكلت قفص بصل ومصيت قفص قصب
طبخنا في مطبخكم طبختنا
جدار دار طين دارنا اكبر من جدار دار طين جارنا
قطو طارق نط وطق طير طارق
شمس تمشي وشمس مشمسه
قدر مرقة بقرتنا اثقل من قدر مرقة بقرتكم
قعقاع فوق قعقاع
جو جده زي جو جيزان
فراش فراس مفروش
خميس الخباز خبز خمس خبزات
لقمه وجغمه
صفحه سبعه صعبه
خط تبوك طويل
القصمان لبسوا قمصان واكلوا قرصان
طحين حنطه وطحين دخن
جدع قام وجدع قعد
يا زين شمس الشتاء
ناديـــن نادي ندى
رسمنا بالمرسم برسيم ومسمار
لوري بلا بوري
كبش مكسي شحم
شعبان شبعان
مكرونه بالكريمه مركونه بالكرتون
شـاب شيب شعر راسه
بسيطه وماتسبسطهاش وصعبه وماتصتصعبهاش
لحم الحمام حلال ولحم الحمار حرام
شـرطي اكل طرشي
حب حبـحبـنا زي حب حبـحبـكم

اللى يعرف يقول اى جمله من الجمل اللى فاتت 5 مرات بسرعه ومن غير مايقراهم من الكمبيوتر .. يقووووووووووووول انهى جمله عرف يقولها صح


----------



## BITAR (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*

*قميص نفيشة نفش*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*احنا ناقصين*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*جامده*​


----------



## Messias (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*

أيووووووووووووه الكلام لغبطيطه خالص 

انا عرفت أقول

مكرونه بالكريمه مركونه بالكرتون

سهله شويه على قدى :yahoo:

موضوع جميل يا  تويتى 


ياريت الكل يشارك


----------



## muheb (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*

ههههههههه حلوة اوي مرسي


----------



## twety (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*



BITAR قال:


> *قميص نفيشة نفش*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *احنا ناقصين*
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههه
ايوة ايوة
اختارت اسهل واااااحده
طيب ياسيدى

المهم يكون الموضوع عجبببببببببك

ميرسى لمرورررررررك


----------



## twety (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*



Messias قال:


> أيووووووووووووه الكلام لغبطيطه خالص
> 
> انا عرفت أقول
> 
> ...


 
لغبطيطه بس جميله
مش كده ياقمرنا :t23:

حلوة اللى اخترتيها 
ميرسى لمروووووورك ياجمييله


----------



## twety (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*



muheb قال:


> ههههههههه حلوة اوي مرسي


 
ميرسى لمرووووورك ياباشا

نورتنا


----------



## gift (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*

الشرطي طش الطرشي بالشط
ميرسي ليك يا تويتي​


----------



## sant felopateer (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*

*عرفت اقول 
قولها خمس مرات بسرعه 
ههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد عرفت اقول
جو جده زي جو جيزان*


----------



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*



gift قال:


> الشرطي طش الطرشي بالشط
> 
> 
> ميرسي ليك يا تويتي​


 حلوووة
هههههههههههه

العفو ياباشا
ميرسى لمرووورك ياجفت


----------



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*



sant felopateer قال:


> *عرفت اقول *
> *قولها خمس مرات بسرعه *
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا بجد عرفت اقول*
> *جو جده زي جو جيزان*


 
هههههههههههههههه
دى صعبه شويه

ميرسى لمروووووورك يا فلوباتير


----------



## vetaa (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*

ههههههههههههه
حلوة بجد 

بس قوليلى يعنى
بينك وبين ومحدش هيعرف يعنى
بذمتك يا هانم
انتى قولتيهم:smil12:

حقيقى حلوين زيك 
يالا خليها عليها:t33:


----------



## twety (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*



vetaa قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلوة بجد
> 
> بس قوليلى يعنى
> ...


 
طبعا قولتهم كلهم :blush2:
هل عندك شك يا اخت فيتاااااااا :new4:

ميرسى لمرووووورك ياقمر:2:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
عرفت اقوووووووووول
لحم الحمام حلال ولحم الحمار حرام


----------



## girl of my lord (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*

هههههههه
انا عرفت اقول نادين نادي ندي بسسسسسسس
بس برافو اتعلمتي الصنعه بسرعه
وانتي عارفه ايه هي
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
> عرفت اقوووووووووول
> لحم الحمام حلال ولحم الحمار حرام


 
برافووووووووووووووو
طب هاتى حمامه بقى :t30:

ميرسى يا مرمر نورتى الموضوع


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*



dolly قال:


> هههههههه
> انا عرفت اقول نادين نادي ندي بسسسسسسس
> بس برافو اتعلمتي الصنعه بسرعه
> وانتي عارفه ايه هي
> هههههههههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا مش عارفه بالظبط :11azy:
ممكن تغششينى بينى وبينك :heat:
هههههههههههه
ميرسى ياقمر لمرووووووورك


----------



## dr.sheko (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*

جدع قام وجدع قاعد
نادين نادي ندى
شرطي اكل طرشي
هههههههههههههههههه 
بجد موضوع لذيذ جدا
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*



m.e.e قال:


> جدع قام وجدع قاعد
> نادين نادي ندى
> شرطي اكل طرشي
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
ايه الشطارة دى
3 جمل كرة واحده
ده كتيييييييير علينا :t13:
ميرسى يا M.E.E
نوووووورت الموضوووووع


----------



## girl of my lord (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا مش عارفه بالظبط :11azy:
> ممكن تغششينى بينى وبينك :heat:
> هههههههههههه
> ميرسى ياقمر لمرووووووورك


ايه ياتويتي نسيتي
ازاي تشلي اللي قدامك لدرجه الشلل الرعاااااش :99:
هههههههههه


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*



dolly قال:


> ايه ياتويتي نسيتي
> ازاي تشلي اللي قدامك لدرجه الشلل الرعاااااش :99:
> هههههههههه


 
كده برضه يادوللى
تقولى السر الكبير اللى بينا:bomb:

لا بقى شدى حيلك معايا :spor24:


----------



## losivertheprince (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*

*سلام المسيح :
حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام لالالالا حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام  هعهعهعهع لالالالا استني اخر واحده حرااااااااااااااااااااااام حلوة دي عهعهعهعههع حلوة صح 
مين الي جابني هنا وايه الي انت كاتبه ده حرااااااااااااام عليكي ياتويتي خلاص انا فقدت الامل في نطق اي كلمة صحيحه مرتين ورا بعض ........... يالهوي لالالالالالالالالالا حد يجيبلي دوا السكر والملح والزعتر والكمون 
هههههههههههههههههههههه موضوع لذيذ قوي ياتويتي يا قمرايه​*


----------



## twety (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قولها خمس مراااااااااااات*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :​*
> *حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام لالالالا حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام هعهعهعهع لالالالا استني اخر واحده حرااااااااااااااااااااااام حلوة دي عهعهعهعههع حلوة صح *
> *مين الي جابني هنا وايه الي انت كاتبه ده حرااااااااااااام عليكي ياتويتي خلاص انا فقدت الامل في نطق اي كلمة صحيحه مرتين ورا بعض ........... يالهوي لالالالالالالالالالا حد يجيبلي دوا السكر والملح والزعتر والكمون *
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه موضوع لذيذ قوي ياتويتي يا قمرايه*​


 
ايه يالوسيفر
مش عاجبك يعنى
ده حتى كلام سهل خالص
شوف اللى قبلك نطقوووووة ازاى واعمل زيييييييهم
طب طبقنا طبق فى طبق طبقوا يقدر طبق طبقكوا يخبط فى طبق طبقنا
زى ماطبق طبقزا خبط فى طبق طبقنا

قولها وهقولك غره
هههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموووووووضوع وتعالى بكةر
هجبلك اى دوا انتى عاوزة :smile01


----------



## maramero (22 يوليو 2009)

*مكرونه بالكريمه مركونه بالكرتون
انا عرفت اقول ديه
مرسي كتير 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (22 يوليو 2009)

*انا عرفت اقول *
*يا زين شمس الشتاء*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*تحفة يا تويتى*
*تسلم ايدك يا قمر*
*و ميرررررررررررسى ليكى كتير يا سكرة*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *مكرونه بالكريمه مركونه بالكرتون​*
> *انا عرفت اقول ديه*
> *مرسي كتير *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
*شطوووووورة شكلك بتحبى المكرونه*
*العفو يا جميل*

*نورتى الموضوع*


----------



## بنت المسيح (24 يوليو 2009)

*شـرطي اكل طرشي
حب حبـحبـنا زي حب حبـحبـكم
انا عرفت اقول دول
ميرررررررررسى على اللعبة الجميلة 
الرب يسوع معكى ويحفظكى​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (24 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه كدة انا عيزة اتعلم النطق من جديد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة


----------



## dodoz (24 يوليو 2009)

*هييييييييييييييه*
*انا قولت *
*قميس نفيسة نشف*
*شرطى أكل طرشى *
*هههههههه*
*أسهل اتنين *
*ميرسى لييييييكى*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (24 يوليو 2009)

يا تويتي انتي حبيبتي بلاش نخسر بعض


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

لا شكرا يا تويتى 

مش عايز اقولها 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (28 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه
انا جالى حول فى لسانى ههههههههه
شكرا يا توتا ربنا يباركك يا قمرة


----------

